# my pride & joy (pic heavy!)



## bottleblack (Mar 14, 2006)

okay, here she goes...
All of my pictures are out of date, so I'm going to keep a running list until I can take some new ones.

*Eyeshadows:* Aquavert* / Beautiful Iris / Black Tied / Concrete / Coppering / Coral / Expensive Pink / Freshwater / Gleam / Goldbit* / Haux / Honesty / Honey Lust / Humid / Jewel Blue / Juiced / Juxt / Leisuretime* / Love Bud* / Lustreleaf* / Melton Mauve / Motif / Mythology / Naked Lunch / Overgrown* / Paradisco / Parfait Amour / Pink Freeze / Pink Venus / Say Yeah / Shroom / Sprout / Stars N' Rockets / Slip Pink* / Steamy / Sweet Lust / Swimming / Taupeless* / Waternymph* / Yogurt / Vanilla

*Palettes:* Holiday 2005 Warm Eyes Palette / Flowering Quad / Thunder Quad 

*Paints:* Bare Canvas / Canton Candy / Chartru / Mauvism

*Shadesticks:* Beige-ing / Corn / Gracious Me! / Lucky Jade / Mangomix / Overcast / Penny / Sea Me / Taupeographic

*Fluidlines:* Blitz & Glitz / Brassy / Delphic / Dipdown / Rich Ground / Sweet Sage

*Pigments:* Lovely Lily* 
*Samples:* Acid Orange / Apricot Pink* / Bright Coral / Bright Fuschia / Copper Sparkle / Deckchair* / Dusty Coral / Electric Coral / Fairylite / Fuschia / Goldenaire* / Melon / Rose / Softwash Grey* / Tan

*Lipsticks:* Angel / Awaken* / Bourbon* / CB96 / Culturebloom* / Girl About Town / Jist / Pink Cabana* / Pink Maribu* / Poppy Hop* / Profusion / Sundressing* / Y*

*Lipglasses:* Heat / Kei* / Petit Four* / Pink Clash* / Sex Ray* / Spring Bean / Valentine's  

*Blushes:* Foolish Me / Peaches 

*Blushcremes:* Blossoming* / Lune* / Maidenchant*

*CCB's:* Fabulush / Salsabelle*

*MSFs:* Petticoat* / Porcelain Pink* / Stereo Rose* 

*Nail Laquer:* Delicate Balance* / Summery* / Up Mode* 

*Brushes: *129 / 129SE / 182* / 187 / 217 / 219SE / 224 / 239SE / 249 / 266SE / 316 / 316SE

*Etc.: *Lingering Brow Pencil / Clear Brow Set / Blot Film / Teddy Eye Kohl / Brush Cleaner / Prep + Prime Face / Fix+ / NW20 Select SPF 15 foundation / NC15 Select SPF15 foundation / NW20 Select Moisturecover / Magenta Stashette*

*=LE


----------



## PrettyinPink (Mar 14, 2006)

Very nice collection!


----------



## brandi (Mar 15, 2006)

i agree with above! very very nice!


----------



## Mhari (Mar 15, 2006)

Soooo pretty.


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 15, 2006)

great collection.You better close all your shadesticks tight!Be4 they dry out!!!!


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 15, 2006)

beautiful collection!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_great collection.You better close all your shadesticks tight!Be4 they dry out!!!!_

 
I was just going to say the same thing!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 15, 2006)

pretty collection


----------



## bottleblack (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_great collection.You better close all your shadesticks tight!Be4 they dry out!!!!_

 
Eeep! Thanks, I hadn't even realized they weren't fully closed!


----------



## simar (Mar 31, 2006)

ooh i love ur eyeshadows! nice coll.


----------



## stockham (Apr 13, 2006)

i love your collection!  i want all your eyeshadows!  what ones do you have?


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 7, 2006)

bumped cause i updated!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 8, 2006)

very nice.


----------

